# Protein in Urine



## poorlittlefish (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi!
Had my 38 week ob apt and for the first time had more than a trace of protein in my urine. I had 30 mg dl. Just curious, is that a lot? Does anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It can be an indicator that you might have pre-eclampsia. However, the dipsticks are notoriously unreliable.

If you were dehydrated, you'd show more protein than normal. If you are well hydrated, even if you do have pre-eclampsia, the dipstick won't pick up anything. I drink a lot of liquids while pregnant, so the dipsticks never showed a even a trace of protein. I did have pre-eclamspsia though, according to the 24hr urine test.

What did your OB say?

Ami


----------



## poorlittlefish (Jul 20, 2008)

He hasn't said anything yet. I can read my chart online and the results came in later today. I guess I assume that if something is up, he will call.

Thanks for the response


----------



## BreakfastyMichele (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 
It can be an indicator that you might have pre-eclampsia. However, the dipsticks are notoriously unreliable.

Ami

Sorry, I read that as the OB being the dipstick. Clearly, it's time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 
If you are well hydrated, even if you do have pre-eclampsia, the dipstick won't pick up anything.

This is not true for large amounts of protein. I've always been well-hydrated and had at least trace amounts on the dipstick with pre-e in my last pregnancy. I was in the hospital with IV fluids and still had between trace and +2 on the dipstick.

In my first pregnancy, I was well-hydrated and dipped +4, and had 6g of protein in a 24-hour sample.

The only way to know for sure is with a 24-hour urine catch. Dipping trace or even +1 is usually not an excessive amount. Up to 150mg is normal for pregnancy; 300mg plus blood pressure of 140/90 or higher is diagnostic for mild preeclampsia, and protein of 5g or more with BPs of 140/90 or greater (or BP of 160/110 with 300mg+ of protein, plus other possible symptoms) is diagnostic of severe preeclampsia.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakfastyMichele* 
Sorry, I read that as the OB being the dipstick. Clearly, it's time for me to go to bed.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
This is not true for large amounts of protein. I've always been well-hydrated and had at least trace amounts on the dipstick with pre-e in my last pregnancy. I was in the hospital with IV fluids and still had between trace and +2 on the dipstick.

In my first pregnancy, I was well-hydrated and dipped +4, and had 6g of protein in a 24-hour sample.

The only way to know for sure is with a 24-hour urine catch. Dipping trace or even +1 is usually not an excessive amount. Up to 150mg is normal for pregnancy; 300mg plus blood pressure of 140/90 or higher is diagnostic for mild preeclampsia, and protein of 5g or more with BPs of 140/90 or greater (or BP of 160/110 with 300mg+ of protein, plus other possible symptoms) is diagnostic of severe preeclampsia.

That would explain why I never tested positive. I was 500mg, bp of 140/90 at 37 weeks. My doctor was the cautious type and made me do the 24hr one even though no positive dipstick. Caught it early. Good to know for future reference.









Ami


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

OP, how's your blood pressure? If it is high (for you), IMO you should request a 24-hour urine test, or at least call the OBs office and ask about it. Pre-e, even "mild" is nothing to mess around with.

And FWIW, I had steadily rising BP in my last pregnancy, and never showed protein on my urine dip. I was so "well hydrated" that I filled two containers for my 24-hour test! And got results of 388 (at 35-36 weeks). My BP was 150/100 at induction, but my only other symptom was pitting edema that showed up the week of delivery.


----------



## poorlittlefish (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a little high for me, 140/63 and i do have swelling but I don't think that it is out of control.

I will message him and see what he thinks.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

140/63 is HIGH, or at least the 140 is. Get a 24-hour urine test. It can't hurt, and may just give you useful information.

Other symptoms of pre-e are swelling, pitting edema, seeing "floaters" in your vision, headaches (esp. very strong and sudden headaches), and right quadrant pain (kidney/liver). I may be missing one or two. Check out preeclampsia.org for more info.

I hope it is nothing, but it doesn't hurt to be cautious.


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm of the 'do the 24 hr urine and PE labs' just in case-even if you aren't the poster child for PE symptoms yet. The tests aren't invasive and if you ARE developing PE they will pick it up and you can get it before it gets bad. PE can go from 0-60 in some women very, very fast, in others it kind of creeps up on you.

When I had PE I went from 100% fine at appt on Tuesday, to not feeling right and ending up at L&D with high BP on Saturday to emergent induction with severe PE the following Tuesday.


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

When I did my 24 hr I barely got 3/4 of a container despite drinking a ton. Now I know it was because my kidneys were shutting down. Never got the results of that 24 hr as I was induced at the same appt I dropped it off. My urine a few hours later was the color of coke.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

While I agree that PE is very important to watch for, I have seen two friends in recent months get induced and then c-sections for having ONE symptom of it! One of them had a single high BP reading then was off from her Dr's office to the hospital for the induction! At 39 weeks! The other had swelling that came and went the last weeks and minor increases in BP when she went in with early labour contractions but her BP wasn't all that high for her but they thought they'd better just speed things up in case... then Csection!

Protein at the 30 is the lowest reading on the sticks I've used at both my GP and MW so I wouldn't take that as a bad thing for certain, and my MW is very happy with my BP being 141/86 today! It's been consistent for me at the darn near too high level so as long as it doesn't go up I'm okay! And I have basically zero swelling... So I think it's something you have to make sure you have explored thoroughly as possible with the testing depending on your symptoms before a rash decision is made (but it does need to be taken very seriously).


----------



## HippyChick (Apr 24, 2009)

when i was pregnant i had "too much" protein in my urine but they ended up having to cath me to see if it was something to worry about so im pretty sure the dipstick test isnt enought to base any real concern


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

30 mg is not a cause for concern, that's still within the realm of normal. I tested around 100 once and I think it was a fluke, but I've had some 30's and none of my midwives bat an eye. Even a higher reading can happen with excess discharge or dehydration, even in the short-term, among other things. Now if it's in conjunction with a high bp and some swelling, it might be taken a little bit differently, but I think it's still pretty low.


----------

